# Westgate or any other resort provide shuttle to Disney parks?



## #1 Vacationer (Mar 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if Westgate has Shuttle Service to the Disney parks and what is the cost?  Are there any other resorts in the area that provide shuttle service to the parks also?


----------



## chrispy08 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know OLCC does!


----------



## durrod (Mar 14, 2011)

Summer Bay Resort offer free shuttle to the Disney parks.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 14, 2011)

Bonnet Creek does a free shuttle to 4 theme parks and Downtown Disney.


----------



## davhu1 (Mar 14, 2011)

HGVC @ Sea World charges $6/person to disney, free to Universal and Sea World.


----------



## frenchieinme (Mar 15, 2011)

#1 Vacationer said:


> Does anyone know if Westgate has Shuttle Service to the Disney parks and what is the cost?  Are there any other resorts in the area that provide shuttle service to the parks also?



The answer to your question is yes.  The shuttle is by Caesar's Trans.  It's free but you need to sign up the day before so as they will have a heads up on how large a bus to use that day.  For more specific info, I would call the Westgate resort you are going to.  They are free.

We are at Westgate Lakes presently and they of 2 shuttles daily, one at 8 and one at 10 am.

frenchieinme


----------

